# Padlocks on Equipment



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

For the keyway, put the mouth of a tube of silicone grease right on the keyhole and flood it. The automotive type that's used to lubricate brakes works well (sil glide). 

For the body of the lock, I haven't found anything better than lanolin grease. You can buy some industrial products that are lanolin based but plain lanolin grease works very well, not too much different from cosmoline.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> This week I have been changing padlocks out on equipment.
> I think I can safely say that on exterior equipment I have experienced a 90% failure to open rate.
> Some of these locks are years 20+ years old some are 2-3 years old.Some look like lumps rust and they work fine some look like right out of the box and we have had to cut them off. they all are Master Locks.
> We are going back with Master Locks again because no one knew of the high failure to open rate . I am lubricating the exterior locks with a general purpose spray lubricant and just hoping for the best .
> ...



I remember all the government jobs had 'Best' padlocks, took a long US Government key. They had a solid brass body and SS shackle. They were the most reliable of any padlocks I've ever had to open in remote locations.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Almost every utillity on the west coast uses Wilson Bohannan padlocks.

All brass construction with your choice of a brass or hardened steel shackle for their standard locks. You can get their high security models with double locking balls and a stainless shackle too.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The power co in my area uses WB and Hercules locks. The RXR in my area uses a Interrail locking device on their signal junction enclosures that is made of stainless and is operated with a 1/2 socket . I sent Interrail a email tonight so I should here from them next week.

LC


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Bosnianbill is a channel on YouTube that is all about locks, specifically picking them, but you can get a feel for what is a quality lock and what is not. 

Apparently the guy is a professional locksmith and he has all kinds of videos about opening all types of locks but he gets into design and operation, which is cool. It is surprising to see a lock that you would assume to be fairly secure opened without the key just as fast as if he had the key. 

Anyway, I went down a rabbit hole a few months back with lock picking and there is a ton of info out there as to what is a well designed and effective lock for a specific application. Maybe bosnianbill will help and then there are links and references that can take you deeper.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drewsserviceco said:


> Bosnianbill is a channel on YouTube that is all about locks, specifically picking them, but you can get a feel for what is a quality lock and what is not.
> 
> Apparently the guy is a professional locksmith and he has all kinds of videos about opening all types of locks but he gets into design and operation, which is cool. It is surprising to see a lock that you would assume to be fairly secure opened without the key just as fast as if he had the key.
> 
> Anyway, I went down a rabbit hole a few months back with lock picking and there is a ton of info out there as to what is a well designed and effective lock for a specific application. Maybe bosnianbill will help and then there are links and references that can take you deeper.


Yup, he has a great channel. Master Lock hates him and has tried to intimidate him legally because he tells the truth, Master Lock absolutely sucks. He shows how it is pretty much the worst lock out there and can be picked almost by accident. :laughing:

It's funny how we all lock up our valuable stuff with them. I guess that gives us a good lesson on branding, huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I too am a big Bosnianbill fan and am going to send him a email today. 

What I have heard him say about himself : He is a Mechanical Engineer by training , he works for the government and he travels all over the world and opening locks is a big part of his job. 

LC


----------



## thespunkster (Jul 5, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I remember all the government jobs had 'Best' padlocks, took a long US Government key. They had a solid brass body and SS shackle. They were the most reliable of any padlocks I've ever had to open in remote locations.


When I got my bucket truck there was about a dozen of these padlocks(the absolute best!). In four years I've never found a lock smith who could make me a key. So they sit in a shop drawer gathering dust.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

thespunkster said:


> When I got my bucket truck there was about a dozen of these padlocks(the absolute best!). In four years I've never found a lock smith who could make me a key. So they sit in a shop drawer gathering dust.


Are the keys you have marked 'Government Property Do Not Duplicate' on the back side?

I have one with a key around and have been told they can't. The keys for them are stamped out by a code (not cut) in a specific machine, they need the code to stamp them out. 

They are awesome locks. I recall a couple being tight to operate but none that were frozen in place.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are times, just for that reason (the failure), that I like to use the cheapest crappiest locks available so that I can just cut them off if and when I return to the site. If that lock is just sitting around not being used, it is gonna freeze up.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mostly we use aluminum American locks. 

Use dry moly or graphite lube, no wet lubes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Mostly we use aluminum American locks.
> 
> Use dry moly or graphite lube, no wet lubes.


I used them for LOTO locks and they don't do well in salt or wet environments, I've had issues with them after just a week or two left exposed.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

thespunkster said:


> When I got my bucket truck there was about a dozen of these padlocks(the absolute best!). In four years I've never found a lock smith who could make me a key. So they sit in a shop drawer gathering dust.


Our locksmith makes them everyday. 
Oh wait, I work for Uncle Sam. 

They are good locks, but we switched styles. Still brass and beefy. Even a 20 year old lock outside still opens.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are the keys you have marked 'Government Property Do Not Duplicate' on the back side?
> 
> I have one with a key around and have been told they can't. The keys for them are stamped out by a code (not cut) in a specific machine, they need the code to stamp them out.
> 
> They are awesome locks. I recall a couple being tight to operate but none that were frozen in place.


Ya, it's a special machine and each key is coded. Were I work we keep close tabs on who has what. When we need to give a contractor one, the locksmith makes it a key with a short life. He cuts it so it wears out or breaks sooner. Just in case it's not turned in or lost.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Ya, it's a special machine and each key is coded. Were I work we keep close tabs on who has what. When we need to give a contractor one, the locksmith makes it a key with a short life. He cuts it so it wears out or breaks sooner. Just in case it's not turned in or lost.


Yup, many facilities I've been on even code the keys 'CM' contractor master to be used for the duration of a project and then they change the cores over after the project has been completed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used them for LOTO locks and they don't do well in salt or wet environments, I've had issues with them after just a week or two left exposed.


In real nasty places like WWTPs we'd order them in full stainless instead of the aluminum/steel. 

I think they offer seals on the shackles now too, haven't tried them yet.


----------

